# Texas Chainsaw Massacre Leatherface 74 Pretty Woman Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Time for another TCM massacre costume, doing a 74 Pretty Woman costume commission this time and scored a TOTS mask which is awesome and was surprisingly painted very well. Also trimmed and styles the hair some, and will be adding some eyelashes as well. Just finished painting up another tie as well which is hard to do free-hand but came out great and is my 2ND one. I also had the expensive screen printed one from Sweden I think for like $80 or something but sold it I think, so now I just paint them up myself using acrylics paints and some latex.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS Texas Chainsaw Massacre Pretty Woman Mask. Styled and trimmed the hair slightly and will be adding eyelashes next.


----------



## zephro98 (Dec 31, 2019)

Glad you like the mask and nice job on the styling.

Chris Z



sirbrad said:


> TOTS Texas Chainsaw Massacre Pretty Woman Mask. Styled and trimmed the hair slightly and will be adding eyelashes next.
> 
> View attachment 727257
> 
> ...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Finished costume!


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Love it!


----------

